# Tools of the trade



## MarkOf13 (Sep 25, 2009)

A couple of months ago I had bought some new tools. I hadn't used these before but I noticed that a number of forum members used them when they explained how they made their props. I had purchased a table saw, an air compressor and a Dremel tool. I am just now getting around to using them.

I am really happy with the table saw. I am able to rip a 1x4 into 1x1 strips to use in framing the columns that I'm working on. It also allows for angle cuts and I can pivot the blade for angles on the long edge. These features may be obvious to those that are handy with a wide variety of tools but I'm a long ways away from being called a carpenter. Anyway...

Next is the air compressor. I bought a refurbished one since I wasn't sure I would use it enough to justify an expensive model. A small, cheap nail gun that uses up to 1-1/2" nails and staples was picked up too. I figured I could get a secondary use of the compressor by animating props. It turns out that the nail gun is much more efficient than I expected and allows me to get more done in less time. Additionally, when I built my first columns I would split the wood while screwing the frame together. Not so with this.

Lastly, the Dremel is very nice. I bought it with the router attachment. Working with Styrofoam, I should be able to do things like engrave headstones and make other pieces resemble brick. I'd also like to try and carve out detailed pieces to add a more intricate look to the props I'm making. 

Having these tools is helping me try out ideas that I haven't been able to attempt before. The equipment makes a big difference and I may be able to produce something nice this year.


----------



## robalex32 (Aug 24, 2010)

Congratulations,I'm a carpenter by trade,and you got the essentials.Remember always read the instructions,and the warning signs.Sometimes we don't realized the danger in power tools,always wear eye protection;when working with the table saw,use a piece of wood to feed the small cuts,and with the nailgun,make sure that the thickness of the materials you are putting together,is more than the lengh of the nail in use.
Have fun.Alex.


----------



## MarkOf13 (Sep 25, 2009)

The saw I bought is not a top-of-the-line model but it came with a fence and plastic push stick. I had read a few things about table saws before I bought mine and found out it is one of the most dangerous tools in your garage. I was really suprised at how fast it will go through a piece of wood. Before I turn it on I put on safety glasses, ear protection (headphone style - less of an excuse not to have them on since they are so easy to put on), and work gloves. Then I line up the piece and THEN I turn it on. I also find myself standing directly in front of it when I'm doing small pieces. Luckily, nothing has been thrown at me yet but when I feel the sawdust coming at me I remember to move to the side. 

I also found out that the nailgun may occasionally send nails in an unintended direction. So I try to line things up and then move my face and hands away before I pull the trigger. I also try to wear eye protection and gloves when I use it.

Thanks for the advice. I love Halloween but I'm not ready to give a body part to it.


----------

